# Canon G15:  Please tell me about this and its competition



## mergetrio

I am considering a quality camera that fills a space between a smartphone and DSLR cameras.  This particular magazine recommends Canon G15 along with Pentax Q10.  Please chime in if you own a Canon G15 with its pros and cons.  And, what would be its main competitors I should consider.  Thanks!


----------



## Dao

I have couple DSLR cameras and some lens.  I do not own the G15, but few years ago, I bought the G11 for my wife to use and here is my input on the G series.


- Small and light weight.
- Can be use with a hot shoe flashes (YEAH!! I can share the same flash with the G series and the DSLRs)
- Shoot with RAW format. (I like that)
- Decent optics 
- Although the sensor size is still smaller than the DSLR, but it is bigger than most of the point and shoot cameras or phone cameras
- Manual controls
- Good general focal length range
- Optical viewfinder (Great when the Sun is toooo bright)


From what I read on G15, the G15 is even better because of ..

- 28-140mm F1.8-2.8 lens.  It has a much faster lens than the G11, f/2.8 at 140mm! (35mm equivalent)
- Better ISO than my G11


----------



## mergetrio

Dao said:


> I have couple DSLR cameras and some lens.  I do not own the G15, but few years ago, I bought the G11 for my wife to use and here is my input on the G series.
> 
> 
> - Small and light weight.
> - Can be use with a hot shoe flashes (YEAH!! I can share the same flash with the G series and the DSLRs)
> - Shoot with RAW format. (I like that)
> - Decent optics
> - Although the sensor size is still smaller than the DSLR, but it is bigger than most of the point and shoot cameras or phone cameras
> - Manual controls
> - Good general focal length range
> - Optical viewfinder (Great when the Sun is toooo bright)
> 
> 
> From what I read on G15, the G15 is even better because of ..
> 
> - 28-140mm F1.8-2.8 lens.  It has a much faster lens than the G11, f/2.8 at 140mm! (35mm equivalent)
> - Better ISO than my G11



Thanks for this!


----------



## goodguy

I own the G15 (check my signature) and I absolutely LOVE this camera.
I had the G10 and the G15 replaced it.
The G10 was a bit of an odd ball, great and beautiful pictures when the light was ok but once you crank up the ISO pictures became grainy and disappointing.
After reading reviews on the G15 I decided to give Canon a second chance and I am Soooo glad I did.
The G15 has few things which are simply a step up from its competitors.
Its lens is fantastic, 1.8-2.8 is a wonderful range and means you really don't need to crank up the ISO unless the light is really low.
I found you can use the ISO as high as 3200 and still get very good pictures which is nothing to sneeze at for a P&S camera.
Putting the camera to manual mode and all the dials are right at your finger reach.
You have a dial for Shutter speed and a dial for Aperture which is more then any other entry lever camera offers.
You can shoot in RAW if you want and in auto mode my wife gets amazing results on it.
Its AF system is fast, much, much faster then my old G10.

Yes 400$ is no small change but I think you get a lot of camera for that and its well worth it.


----------



## DarkShadow

I was just looking at this camera online.It has excellent reviews at B&H and some of the sample photos I seen look wonderful.I like the dial layout and the hot shoe is a nice bonus.I love to have one of these in the collection.


----------



## goodguy

Why was this thread moved to Mirrorless camera section ?
This is a Point And Shoot camera and not Mirrorless!


----------



## mergetrio

I'm very close to pulling the trigger ~~~ Thanks for the reviews thus far!


----------



## TCampbell

The G series are Canon's most advanced point & shoots.  They're actually targeted to DSLR owners who want a 2nd camera for places that they either can not or should not take their DLSR.  These things are quite rugged (my G1 X has a metal body and is built like a tank... it actually fell about 4 feet onto a sidewalk, only got the tiniest of dents on the corner where it landed (you wouldn't notice it to look at the camera... I'd have to point it out it's so small) and it in no way impacted the camera's function.

I love the fact that it has a standard hot-shoe for external flash.  Being able to add "real" flash units (a pop-up flash is never good for more than 10' and can't be "bounced") is a really big deal.  Lighting can have a far more dramatic impact on your images than lenses.


----------



## Mio_WP

Competition worth mentioning is the Sony RX-100.. Small compact with a very big sensor for such. EISA award 2012 for best compact. 

No hotshoe or viewfinder, but the popup flash can actually be bounced which is surprisingly effective. 

It is really a quite amazing little thing. 

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunerww

Hi mergetrio - if your choices are the Pentax Q10 and the G15 - you can save some money and get the same image quality with the $250 Pentax Q (price as of this post).  Great little interchangeable lens mirrorless camera that takes great pictures. They're clearing them out to make room for the Q10.

Good luck!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## mergetrio

I do wish G15 came with WiFi capabilities and 30 FPS.  But, I really appreciate its physical controls just like on a DSLR.


----------



## mergetrio

brunerww said:


> Hi mergetrio - if your choices are the Pentax Q10 and the G15 - you can save some money and get the same image quality with the $250 Pentax Q (price as of this post).  Great little interchangeable lens mirrorless camera that takes great pictures. They're clearing them out to make room for the Q10.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Bill
> Hybrid Camera Revolution



Thanks for the heads up.  I read in a magazine that Q10 is the one to get though the price on Q is worth noting.


----------



## Dubaiian

For once in my life, I am talking from experience as I bought a G15 about 4 hours ago.   I am off on a trip next week for business and did not want to take my 5DIII with me, regular P&S would not have satisfied me, so G15 it is.  

I really have not played too much, but if you are used to Canon DSLRs you can use this straight out of the box.   I took the below pictures of a model BMW which is around 8 inches long.  Seethe dust where the door meets the car?  Those are tiny grains of sand.  

I am a natural "play with tech" kind of guy and what amazed me was when I connected my pocket wizards - they worked immediately.  This is one amazing little camera.


----------



## Ysarex

mergetrio said:


> I do wish G15 came with WiFi capabilities and 30 FPS.  But, I really appreciate its physical controls just like on a DSLR.



If you'd like the camera to have WiFi you might consider the Samsung EX2F, but it's not well regarded for video. It has a shorter overall zoom range but the lens that it does have is excellent and a full stop faster than the lens on the G15. It likewise provides full manual control, a hot shoe for external flash and the ability to save raw files. It will cost you less than the G15 and what it does have that the G15 lacks is a magnificent fully articulated AMOLED screen that's best in class.

Joe


----------



## Dubaiian

Ysarex said:


> mergetrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish G15 came with WiFi capabilities and 30 FPS.  But, I really appreciate its physical controls just like on a DSLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like the camera to have WiFi you might consider the Samsung EX2F, but it's not well regarded for video. It has a shorter overall zoom range but the lens that it does have is excellent and a full stop faster than the lens on the G15. It likewise provides full manual control, a hot shoe for external flash and the ability to save raw files. It will cost you less than the G15 and what it does have that the G15 lacks is a magnificent fully articulated AMOLED screen that's best in class.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


Ysarex, I think that your comments are very valid especially the f1.4 lens   As a dedicated Canon shooter, I do value the fact on the g15 that is has two wheels (top and rear) which essentially work the same as my DSLRs.   At my age, jumping between devices and having the same look and feel is important.   The wifi was never that important to me as I don't see any hassle in putting memory cards into my reader when I want to download,   GPS sounds cool, but would I really use it?   I'm not convinced.  

To the OP, having also considered the Samsung and if you are not a Canon fanatic like me. i'd say it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## mergetrio

Ysarex said:


> mergetrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish G15 came with WiFi capabilities and 30 FPS.  But, I really appreciate its physical controls just like on a DSLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like the camera to have WiFi you might consider the Samsung EX2F, but it's not well regarded for video. It has a shorter overall zoom range but the lens that it does have is excellent and a full stop faster than the lens on the G15. It likewise provides full manual control, a hot shoe for external flash and the ability to save raw files. It will cost you less than the G15 and what it does have that the G15 lacks is a magnificent fully articulated AMOLED screen that's best in class.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


Appreciate the info and recommendation!


----------



## mergetrio

Dubaiian said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mergetrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish G15 came with WiFi capabilities and 30 FPS.  But, I really appreciate its physical controls just like on a DSLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like the camera to have WiFi you might consider the Samsung EX2F, but it's not well regarded for video. It has a shorter overall zoom range but the lens that it does have is excellent and a full stop faster than the lens on the G15. It likewise provides full manual control, a hot shoe for external flash and the ability to save raw files. It will cost you less than the G15 and what it does have that the G15 lacks is a magnificent fully articulated AMOLED screen that's best in class.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ysarex, I think that your comments are very valid especially the f1.4 lens   As a dedicated Canon shooter, I do value the fact on the g15 that is has two wheels (top and rear) which essentially work the same as my DSLRs.   At my age, jumping between devices and having the same look and feel is important.   The wifi was never that important to me as I don't see any hassle in putting memory cards into my reader when I want to download,   GPS sounds cool, but would I really use it?   I'm not convinced.
> 
> To the OP, having also considered the Samsung and if you are not a Canon fanatic like me. i'd say it's definitely worth a look.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm a Nikon guy so the familiarity factor would not apply to me   BTW, fantastic pics with the G15!


----------



## Dubaiian

mergetrio said:


> Dubaiian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like the camera to have WiFi you might consider the Samsung EX2F, but it's not well regarded for video. It has a shorter overall zoom range but the lens that it does have is excellent and a full stop faster than the lens on the G15. It likewise provides full manual control, a hot shoe for external flash and the ability to save raw files. It will cost you less than the G15 and what it does have that the G15 lacks is a magnificent fully articulated AMOLED screen that's best in class.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex, I think that your comments are very valid especially the f1.4 lens   As a dedicated Canon shooter, I do value the fact on the g15 that is has two wheels (top and rear) which essentially work the same as my DSLRs.   At my age, jumping between devices and having the same look and feel is important.   The wifi was never that important to me as I don't see any hassle in putting memory cards into my reader when I want to download,   GPS sounds cool, but would I really use it?   I'm not convinced.
> 
> To the OP, having also considered the Samsung and if you are not a Canon fanatic like me. i'd say it's definitely worth a look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a Nikon guy so the familiarity factor would not apply to me   BTW, fantastic pics with the G15!
Click to expand...


Thanks Mergetrio

i really am not a very good photographer and these were taken straight out of the box.   I can't wait to find out what this little thing can do once I learn its true capabilities.  Can't wait for the battery to fully charge lol ;-). 

Hope that you enjoy whatvever you buy. .


----------



## mergetrio

Went to BestBuy to check out both Samsung and Canon and, apparently, they don't carry Samsung EX2F model - I might have to go online for these.


----------



## mergetrio

How does Nikon P7700 compare?


----------



## JDFlood

Personally I have a Fuji XE-1 for the spot in between my P&S and DSLR. It's image quality and flexibility approach the DSLR, interchangable lenses and really light. Honestly I had to replace my G12 with aLeica X2... Because the small sized sensor on the G12 was very poor at low light and high contrast... Most of my photography. JD


----------



## usayit

Along the lines of the Fuji XE-1... 

If I wanted a P&S (XE-1 is an interchangeable lens mount and bigger than most P&S), I personally would go for the Fuji X20 (my wife has the XF1).   I've been a big fan of G-series (G1->G9), but the Fuji offerings are compelling.


----------



## mergetrio

usayit said:


> Along the lines of the Fuji XE-1...
> 
> If I wanted a P&S (XE-1 is an interchangeable lens mount and bigger than most P&S), I personally would go for the Fuji X20 (my wife has the XF1).   I've been a big fan of G-series (G1->G9), but the Fuji offerings are compelling.



Stellar reviews on X20, though the video at 60 fps is a bit odd . . . . Still, this is my #1 choice at the moment!  Thanks for the heads up!

I just ordered it!


----------

